# How Can You Get A Copy Of A Hunters Safety Certificate?



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I have been invited out to hunt a private farm in Iowa for this falls bow hunt. I am going through the application process and they require you to fax a copy of your hunters safety certificate to them before applying. I took this class over twenty years ago and dont remember where when etc. I asked around and have been told that there is likely no record of this on file. I have a call into the Iowa DNR but have not heard back. Anyone know where you can get a copy of one of these, or if you can?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

sniper's mojo said:


> I have been invited out to hunt a private farm in Iowa for this falls bow hunt. I am going through the application process and they require you to fax a copy of your hunters safety certificate to them before applying. I took this class over twenty years ago and dont remember where when etc. I asked around and have been told that there is likely no record of this on file. I have a call into the Iowa DNR but have not heard back. Anyone know where you can get a copy of one of these, or if you can?


Ok contact Michigan DNR. As they have it on file and will mail you a new Hunter Safety Course Card. I have done this already and like you it was close to 20 years ago when I took the course.


----------



## cliffd (Jun 25, 2006)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-32246--,00.html

For a replacement Michigan Hunter Safety Certificate, contact a DNR Operations Service Center or call 517-373-3292

Or, you can do it online here:

https://secure1.state.mi.us/dupcertrequest/


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I apreciate it, I had asked at a local dnr place but the guy looked at me like I was crazy. Dont think he was an actual dnr officer though, just worked for them.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Did mine online and I took the class in 1971 or 72. I think it was the 1st year it was required.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just put in for mine. How long does it take before it comes in the mail? Thanks for the info, it saved me a lot of time on the DNR site


----------



## SteveS (Mar 6, 2003)

I think I got mine within a few weeks.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i was going to ask this same question.

i was invited to hunt at Fort Campbell in Kentucky and they require a copy as well.

thanks guys......


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

i tryed this as my first copy(half) got wet and the ink ran, and my second copy(half) was in a stolen wallet. i got a letter saying i wasn't on record. I recieved the letter very fast, same week so i think if you don't have problems you will recieve it fast if you do the online thing. 

I took this class in 2000 or 01 as an SCI hunting program. Luckily I remembered my instructor's FULL name (even middle initial and nickname :lol. the letter said to try and contact him, but i don't have any idea how to do this, and as i remember he was nearing retirement 6 or 7 years ago. 
is there a way i can get a copy of my boaters safety in the same fashion? it was next to hunters safety when they got wet, and then when stolen. don't have an instructor name for this.

i haven't had problems buying licenses because your signature on the liscense stipulates that you are qualified to buy it, (no hunting/fishing priveliges revoked, taken hunters safety etc,) and from what i understand if asked you can show old licenses as proof cause you need the Hunters safety card to buy your first one?

Does anyone have any advice on how i could try contacting my instructor or getting a copy somehow? like i said all i have is a name.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Try googling his name. Was there a certain building that you took it in? See if they would have a way or know of how to get a hold of him. 



Would I need to put in the name I had when I took the class?


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

lol, i wish it was that easy. (btw i tryed, just for the hell of it)
and yea i don't believe the dnr keeps track of name changes. :lol: and if they do, i know why are license fees are going up! :lol:


----------

